# ترنيمة كان على الأرض السلام لفريق العائلة المقدسة



## remotalaat (31 أكتوبر 2005)

أخوانى الأحباء 
تترنيمة كان على الأرض السلام لفريق العائلة المقدسة

والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Coptic Man (1 نوفمبر 2005)

*الصراحة انا مش عارفها متاكد اني مش ليها اسم تاني*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسى للترنيمة
بركة طفل المذود تكون معاكم
*​


----------

